# Spartan Games announce Halo Miniatures game (with Pics)



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

UPDATE



















Thats right folks, for all you halo fans out there, this is what you have been waiting for

http://www.spartangames.co.uk/spartan-games-is-to-produce-halo-tabletop-miniatures-games




















at the moment there is only the ships coming out but, they are doing ground forces as well



Spartan Games said:


> "After six years of successfully creating our own games and models, we can now work with Microsoft to bring epic ‘Halo’ spaceship battles to gaming tables around the world. And if that’s not enough, we’re making fast and furious ground combat games as well. Hard to tell what is more exciting: invading Reach with our Covenant Fleet or assaulting ground defences with Spartans and UNSC Marines?”



I haven't had any experience with Spartan games as of yet, so i don't know how this will run. I do know that Dystopian Wars was a pretty good success, so hopefully this kicks off nicely


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Big Halo fan myself. I'll probably be getting these.

When they tesed they were going to do a Halo project I was hoping for a multi part ground based game. Spartan games doesn't really do multipart though...
Looking forward to whatever they turn the ground based game into.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ay, remember the halo rp? Good times


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

good god, I thought we settled the Space Marine VS spartan debate years ago, no need to make models to try and prove the point.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I feel like that UNSC fleet is still outmatched. I wonder how they'll balance everything out


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah you are right jester. even with the MAC


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks sweet. Will probably pick up a few sets once they are released.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

TechPr1est said:


> ay, remember the halo rp? Good times


I sure do, mate. It's a shame it died out. I might start posting the background story for my character again. I still have that stored in a cloud somewhere.



DeathJester921 said:


> I feel like that UNSC fleet is still outmatched. I wonder how they'll balance everything out


Spartans, my friend.
Or, just like in most games, the cost of a Covenant ship is far greater in points too a UNSC ship. Maybe UNSC ships come with flyers whereas the Covies need it as an upgrade, or they have greater range.

Fluff wise there are cases where a single Covenant Battleship can destroy a small UNSC fleet, but there's also a case where a single UNSC destroyer class ship takes down a Covie destroyer and two frigates and then manages to scare away a carrier, simply by using tactics.

They'll manage to balance it out, of that I'm sure.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

so we have an update


http://www.gamewire.belloflostsouls.net/from-the-halo-universe-to-your-tabletop/


----------

